# Panasonic SA-AK960 sin audio



## soydeboca7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola amigos,este equipo enciende perfectamente pero no sale audio por los parlantes.Lo que hice fue medir si salia voltaje por las salidas de audio y me encontre con que por la salida de subwoofer 1 habia 27v,mientras que en las otras habia 0v.Procedi a retirar ese IC pero no paso nada,sigue sin audio.Tambien note que hau un diodo zener de 12v(D5122) que se caliente muchisimo.

Este equipo tiene 6 parlantes,2 subwoofer,2 right y 2 left.Los left comparten el mismo ic al igual que los right,pero los subwoofer tienen un ic cada uno;yo saque uno de los ic de los subwoofer,el IC5200 que es un TDA8920B.En la salida de este ic habia voltaje,unos 27v,entonces pense que estaba en corto y era el causante del problema,lo desolde y encendi el equipo pero sigue igual.Me olvide decir que por auriculares si se escucha.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

Fijate que tenga un circuito de proteccion. Revisa el rele si esta conectado o desconectado. Pon alguna foto.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo por tratar de ayudarme.A que rele te refieres?


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

Si tiene circuito de proteccion, suele llevar un rele que desconecta los altavoces para no dañarlos. Mira a ver si tienes un rele, pero mejor pon alguna foto.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Amigo no posee rele para los altavoces.Subo unas fotos.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

Te subo el manual de servicio de tu equipo, lo he mirado por encima y veo que hay como unas bobinas en la salida de los altavoces, mira que no este ninguna en corto. Los esquemas estan al final:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?9yq9ee5h9lww5ue


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ya poseo el esquema gracias.Las bobinas estan bien,ya las habia medido.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Amigo,te cuento que al equipo lo estaba probando sin la compactera,se me da por conectar la compactera y encenderlo,y el equipo se protege mostrando F61 en pantalla.Y sin la compactera enciende de lo mas bien.


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 5, 2012)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Amigo,te cuento que al equipo lo estaba probando sin la compactera,se me da por conectar la compactera y encenderlo,y el equipo se protege mostrando F61 en pantalla.Y sin la compactera enciende de lo mas bien.


 
Buen día, esos Panasonic son un lio arreglarlos cuando se desconoce la falla, pero si se conoce sobre ellos casi siempre es la misma falla en este tipo de Modelos SA-AK, un familiar tiene un Panasonic muy similar de ese Modelo es un SA-AK340, la falla se presentó por mal manejo en la conexión de los parlantes, el equipo quedo sin audio igual como lo describe, antes de empezar a retirar los TDA8920BJ, es medir todos los diodos Zener, que no se encuentren en corto y verificando que el voltaje DC que circule a través de ellos sea aproximado al del diagrama o referencia, el daño no siempre es en el amplificador, si no se presenta ningún mensaje de error F61 el problema está en la etapa Preamplificadora, en este caso comenta que al conectar la Unidad de CD se presenta el error ¿ tiene ya algún tipo de audio el equipo? Tengo alguna experiencia en este tipo de equipos y la verdad mil veces a la hora comprar un equipo de sonido preferiblemente uno que no sea Tipo amplificador Digital, para evitarse estos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Revisando componentes me encontre con este transistor que me mide con resistencia infinita(Q5100=C143).Fui a comprarlo y me dijeron que era un transistor digital con resistencia interna.La cuestion es que no lo puedo conseguir por ningun lado y tampoco un reemplazo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Subo una foto con las tensiones medidas,el problema me parece que esta en uno de los IC de potencia.


----------

